
Ask HN: What do you dislike about your RSS reader? - jkeuhlen
I&#x27;m currently working on an RSS reader as a replacement for Google News for myself. I&#x27;m curious what kinds of things other people who use content aggregators like or dislike about the ones they use.
======
tacone
After Google Reader I haven't been able to use an RSS reader ever since. IMHO
the competition often tries far too hard to make the UI pretty.

I don't need minimalism, over-complicated UIs, personalized reccomandations
and so on. I don't need social sharing (on the desktop at the least).

I need a fast, easy to follow, predictable UI. An easy way to categorize
feeds. I would like to be able to read and save my OPML in the cloud (a github
gist, a Google Drive document, etc) and possibly use on another device with
the same app or possibly even with another. On the mobile side, it would be
great if the reader was a progressive webapp rather than an android/iphone
application.

------
troydavis
Until 2 weeks ago, I would have answered: that I can’t use the same app/site
to read RSS as I can to read documents that I manually saved, so I have 2 apps
and queues (Feedbin and Instapaper) for 1 resource (my casual/quick reading
time).

But… the service I use, Feedbin, just implemented that:
[https://feedbin.com/blog/2019/08/20/save-webpages-to-read-
la...](https://feedbin.com/blog/2019/08/20/save-webpages-to-read-later/). The
saved pages could use better categorization (tags/folders), but Feedbin has
those for RSS feeds so I suspect they’ll exist eventually. If/when I can
categorize saved pages and stop using Instapaper, I can’t think of anything
else about Feedbin I’d change.

~~~
jkeuhlen
Interesting, thanks! I hadn't thought about that kind of a use case before.

------
neuroticfish
I used to use Newsblur and the only feature I wish it had (which maybe it did
and I just didn't know about it) is to see trending articles like Feedly does,
just so I could get a feel for what was going to be a hot conversational
topic. RSS really needs a renaissance though.

------
srijanshetty
To be honest, I'm agnostic to the particular RSS reader I use as long as it
gets the basics right - read later, save webpages in read later, basic
organization and a decent search. My current poison of choice has been Feedly
but I've had a great time with Inoreader as well.

------
rcavezza
I use other sites to curate content for me. Mostly HN and the people I follow
on Twitter. I try to stay on a news diet.

